# Fishermans Cove Resort



## Scottfullingim (Oct 16, 2012)

All problems with Fisherman's Cove have been fixed. RCI and the owner called me personally. And these guys are straight foreword.


----------



## dwitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you referring to Fisherman's Cove Lakeside Resort on Lake Conroe in Willis, TX? If so,
what problems have been fixed. I am in the process of buying a timeshare there and would like to know what was/is happening. Thanks


----------

